# Why is 21 EW Sqn not part of JSR?



## McG (8 Oct 2016)

CombatMacgyver said:
			
		

> On that note, why the hell was 21EW removed from JSR in the first place?  From a support perspective it seems like it would make a lot more sense to stand them up as a squadron within JSR instead of parading a squadron as a regiment...  I dunno...


I would guess it is because the Army did not want to let those toys be moved out of its sandbox.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Oct 2016)

And make JSR an even bigger empire of duplicated effort and PY sink for Signallers that could be better used at line Army units? 

Granted, 21 EW's creation was an empire building exercise in its own right, I'd rather see it push an EW Sqn (basically a Tp(+)) to each Bde and have a small HQ+Trg cadre remain in Kingston for centralized courses.


----------



## McG (8 Oct 2016)

You would probably decentralize the Int Regt into the brigades too.  Then how would we justify creating the Canadian Combat Support Brigade?

... yes, that is a thing.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Oct 2016)

Figured that's why we had ASICs, to hold Bde Int resources.


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Oct 2016)

MCG said:
			
		

> You would probably decentralize the Int Regt into the brigades too.  Then how would we justify creating the Canadian Combat Support Brigade?
> 
> ... yes, that is a thing.



Great! You have the command structure in place for 4 RCA (GS-AD), 4 ESR and 4 Canadian Tank Regiment. One more billet for a LCol/CWO (and a blackhat billet at that).  Then leave the other three blackhat regiments with equal light structures.


----------

